# "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" Rae Charles



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Rae Charles celebrated her first birthday with us. She was brought to me on January 20, 2005. 

A fellow was feeding a few ferals in his backyard & noticed Rae Charles was trying to pick up the seeds but couldn't. She took flight, unfortunately it was right into the side of his house. He realized something was terribly wrong. He called & asked if he could bring her over. 

She was so small & thin that she put her head through the bars of the cage, so blindness was not my immediate diagnosis, rather PMV or something of the like. It was only after I placed some water in her cage that I discovered she didn't even see me do it.

She is a sweetheard doing wonderfully. She & Pij have become 'best buddies'.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday to Rae Charles.  

Cindy, all your birds are just wonderful but I know that Rae Charles is extra special to you. 

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Rae Charles!

You are such a special bird, I bet you had a wonderful day with your very special and wonderful family.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Rae Charles is indeed a very special and a very lucky pigeons!

I would love to hear more about her relationshop with Pij!

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Happy Adoption Day, Rae! 

Cindy,

From one blind pigeon keeper to another, it's wonderful that Rae has you. Anything that you can do to brighten such a dark world is truly a gift that blesses both the giver and the recipient.

Pidgey

P.S. And it especially warms my heart to know that anyone who seeks to do harm to that bird will receive a "Special" (as in .38) gift to warm his or her heart as well!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Happy Birthday to Rae Charles.
> 
> Cindy, *all your birds are just wonderful but I know that Rae Charles is extra special to you.*
> 
> Maggie


Thanks Maggie, Treesa & Cynthia.

Although all our pijjies are precious & priceless to us, I must admit, Rae Charles as well as Pij are extremely special to me.  


*"I would love to hear more about her relationshop with Pij!"*
They definitely do have a special Bond Cynthia. I will post more about them.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> * *Happy Adoption Day, Rae!*
> 
> Cindy,
> 
> ...


* Thank you Pidgey.  

** Yes indeed.

*** You got that right.

Cindy


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Happy Birthday*

Rae Charles. What a lucky pigeon to have you as a friend.  

Andi


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy birthday to Rae Charles. What a cute and special little lady!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Cindy,

You too are special! You have given Rae Charles a new lease of life.

Many of 'em, little bird 

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Happy Anniversary to the beginning of a wonderful new life for Rae Charles and best wishes for many, many more anniverseries.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes indeed my best wishes to Rae Charles (and caregivers too!)

By the way, I love the new CD...R.Charles and friends...but the first name is misspelled I think...RAY?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> Yes indeed my best wishes to Rae Charles (and caregivers too!)
> 
> By the way, I love the new CD...R.Charles and friends...*but the first name is misspelled I think...RAY*?


LOL!!! Actually, the name *was* Ray Charles until I found an egg in her cage.  
Since she was familiar with her name, I decided to just change the spelling of the name rather than rename her entirely. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Birthday/Arrival Day, Rae! You are just the best pijjie and so are your humans!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> LOL!!! Actually, the name *was* Ray Charles until I found an egg in her cage.
> Since she was familiar with her name, I decided to just change the spelling of the name rather than rename her entirely.
> 
> Cindy


GREAT BALLS OF FIRE!!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAE CHARLES, AND HAPPY ADOPTION DAY TO YOU CINDY FOR BEING ADOPTED BY RAE


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAE CHARLES!"
Jesse & I hope you enjoyed an extra-special day.

Cindy ~ Does Rae fly? Where does she spend the majority of her time? May God bless her, & you, for loving & caring for sweet Rae.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Got this thread late, so to RAE...

HAPPY BELATED from Squeaks and me !

Rae Charles is such a cutie and the relationship between her and Pij is a riot! Pij flies around the aviary and then comes over to Rae's home and tells her all the latest gossip. He adds his "wak wak" at the end and cracks me up! What a pair! Rae is such a wonderful bird to hold and pet! I really look forward to visiting Cindy's aviary and seeing all the guys and gals!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

A big cake of seeds for Rae Charles! 

Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Happy Birthday Rae Charles.
Hope you had a great day. I am sure your mom made it very special for you.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your dear, sweet Rae Charles She is one lucky pigeon to have found a home at your place


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you all, for the birthday/adoption greetings to Rae Charles. 

*"Cindy ~ Does Rae fly? Where does she spend the majority of her time? May God bless her, & you, for loving & caring for sweet Rae."
Phyll*

No, she hasn't since she has been with us. She spends most of her time in her 'apartment' right outside the aviary, adjacent to Pij's corner. Her living area is large enough for her to comfortably spread & exercise her wings. Whenever I hear wings flapping I always take a look to make sure there isn't a 'territory' thing going on & often times it's just Rae Charles 'dancing' in place with her wings going 50 per.  

As Shi mentioned, Pij will venture to the other side of the aviary, checking the seed dishes (like he is under nurished) or seeing how long he can sit in one of the empty baskets before the chase begins. When he returns to his perch, he tells Rae Charles of his adventures with his, "Coo, walka, walka, Coo walka, walka." And, of course, Rae Charles listens intently.

Pij is quite protective of Rae Charles & shows his concern especially when I'm filling her seed/water dishes or cleaning her apartment & *really* takes notice when I have taken her out for a bit of 'lovin'.  

Although she has proven to be a female, she entertains Pij by walking about, sometimes in circles with her tail fanned & chattering all the while. 

It's just been the past few days that she has become protective of her own space, in that she will now peck at the floor or in the air (assuming she is aiming for my hand) when I fill her dishes & has even given me a gentle wing slap now & then. Gotta love those built in defenses.  

We are planning to remodel her apartment so she will have actual access to Pij *& *the aviary. When all is said & done, we will have a front row seat for you Shi. 

Again thanks for the wonderful wishes. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Thank you all, for the birthday/adoption greetings to Rae Charles.
> 
> We are planning to remodel her apartment so she will have actual access to Pij *& *the aviary. When all is said & done, we will have a front row seat for you Shi.
> 
> ...


AW RIGHT, AW RIGHT !!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> ...We are planning to remodel her apartment so she will have actual access to Pij *& *the aviary...
> Cindy


Belated well wishes to a very fortunate pigeon! Looking forward to photos of the remodel!


----------

